# Price of lime



## rjmoses

Just got my bill for liming 20 acres---price of lime hereabouts has jumped from $1.50/ton to $4.50/ton----

OOOOUCH!!! (Anybody got some extra Vaeline?)

Ralph


----------



## swmnhay

You're lucky.I forget the price here but has 200 mile frt on it.


----------



## Bonfire

Last time I checked here lime was $15/ton. $42/acre spread.

To quantify that. It's $15 at the quarry. $12/ton to haul it to the farm. I spread it with a borrowed buggy. If I call the Coop and tell them to spread it, it's $42/ton. If the Coop hauls it from the quarry to the farm, they come out to spread it and I load the spreader using my tractor, it's $38/ton.


----------



## Grateful11

Same as Bonfire around here, $42/ton brought out and spread.


----------



## Hokelund Farm

With loading, trucking, and spreading, I paid $44.37/ton on 20 acres for Beet Lime.

24 tons @ $7 = 168

Loading 24 tons @ $4 = 96

Trucking 24 tons @16.70 = 400.80

Spreading = $400

=$1064.84

We rarely need lime, thank goodness!


----------



## NewBerlinBaler

Three weeks ago yesterday I had 3,500 pounds/acre spread over 15 acres. Cost was $1,277. Load was 26 tons total which works out to $49.12/ton (delivered & spread). Lime came from Lancaster, PA so it traveled about two hours to get to my farm. According to all the locals, that's the closest supplier.

Gary


----------



## endrow

NewBerlinBaler said:


> Three weeks ago yesterday I had 3,500 pounds/acre spread over 15 acres. Cost was $1,277. Load was 26 tons total which works out to $49.12/ton (delivered & spread). Lime came from Lancaster, PA so it traveled about two hours to get to my farm. According to all the locals, that's the closest supplier.
> 
> Gary


That sounds high mine comes from Lancaster County just shy of 2 hours travel time they cross two mountains. And here its 10 to $12 less . That would be Martins or GrowMark FS


----------



## rjmoses

I'll shut up now---$18.50/ac--lime, hauling, spreading. But the only quarry carrying lime within about 75 miles is now out of lime. And the others have shutdown.

Ralph


----------



## FarmerCline

Lime from my fertilizer company is $45 a ton spread but since I'm so far away from them in a non farming area it's an extra $10 a ton to get it delivered and spread on my fields. I typically have to apply a ton per acre every year to keep the ph where it needs to be. On some fields that I took over which had not been properly taken care of I have spread 5 tons an acre in the past two years and I'm still not quite to where I need to be on the ph. Lime is a huge yearly expense for me.


----------



## endrow

FarmerCline said:


> Lime from my fertilizer company is $45 a ton spread but since I'm so far away from them in a non farming area it's an extra $10 a ton to get it delivered and spread on my fields. I typically have to apply a ton per acre every year to keep the ph where it needs to be. On some fields that I took over which had not been properly taken care of I have spread 5 tons an acre in the past two years and I'm still not quite to where I need to be on the ph. Lime is a huge yearly expense for me.


Where does your lime come from I've


----------



## PaMike

I just get my lime dumped on a pile from the local quarry. Rent a buggy for $2/ton. I forget the total cost but last time this method was half what the applicators wanted to spread it.

I have been using layer manure the last couple years and that has a fairly high PH which helps...


----------



## FarmerCline

endrow said:


> Where does your lime come from I've


 The quarry is in East Tennessee about 2.5 hours away. Its about a 40 minute drive one way for the spreader truck to come to my place from the feed store and that's why they charge me $10 a ton extra.


----------



## atgreene

I buy in mill lime from the paper mills. $600 for 30 ton load, last I checked. Or mill ash for about $300 for 30 ton, but 1/2 as effective.

Ash mixed with hen dressing is a good mix to spread though.


----------



## PaCustomBaler

$10/ton from the quarry, $2/ton trucking (20ton load, 15 mi. from quarry). $4/ton acre to spread. So $16/ton for hi-cal Ag-Lime @ 98cce


----------



## somedevildawg

Wow....that's cheap ^^^^^


----------



## PaCustomBaler

Yes, relatively cheap. Some custom operators in the area are around $20-25/ton trucked and spread.


----------



## shortrow

PaCustomBaler said:


> $10/ton from the quarry, $2/ton trucking (20ton load, 15 mi. from quarry). $4/ton acre to spread. So $16/ton for hi-cal Ag-Lime @ 98cce


SW Ohio prices are a shade higher, but still one of the cheapest amendments going.


----------



## Holte-Hoff

Anyone use pell-lime? Co-op has it and said that it's better then ag-lime. Price is higher $250/ton but for every one ton of Ag lime you need and acre you only have to put on 800lb/acre of pell-lime. Anyone use the stuff before?


----------



## Growing pains

Used it and it seems to activate a little faster but we had ag lime spread at $25 a ton total. Doesn't take a math genius to figure out that the ag lime is far cheaper and as long as you soil test and don't get behind there's not an advantage that I can see. The co op's in this area are good for telling you what you need is what they have and none around here carry ag lime. It all comes out of quarries.


----------



## hay wilson in TX

I feel fortunate having an 8 pH, with an 8,500 ppm Ca soil test plus another 5% of the ground testing 5% free lime.

Except we need an Ammoniated Phosphate spread at three times what you all probably get by with.

Banding the fertilizer will help some. My grass hay gets >500 lb AA plus <200 lb 10-34-0 down the same slot.

I do not grow row crops just alfalfa or bermudagrass hay sod. I expect it cost me as much of more to not NEED lime.

The only time I needed lime was when the AF had me at Goldsboro, NC.

That was 55 years ago just for a kitchen garden. I never tested that soil just bought a sack of Lime and a sack of 10-10-10.


----------



## somedevildawg

You should feel fortunate Ralph!....what source of N do you typically use on your Bermuda grass? I try to use Urea when available but sometimes have to resort to ammonium nitrate in the later months......as a result I have to apply 1 ton per acre per year and still don't notice much change, like watching water boil......I took over a field at 5.4 and two years later (3 lime apps) it's at 6.0 (right now).....I suspect the AN is eating into my PH levels a bit.....not much Urea here in late July and August......


----------



## rjmoses

somedevildawg said:


> You should feel fortunate Ralph!....what source of N do you typically use on your Bermuda grass? I try to use Urea when available but sometimes have to resort to ammonium nitrate in the later months......as a result I have to apply 1 ton per acre per year and still don't notice much change, like watching water boil......I took over a field at 5.4 and two years later (3 lime apps) it's at 6.0 (right now).....I suspect the AN is eating into my PH levels a bit.....not much Urea here in late July and August......


I don't grow any Bermuda, only OG and alfalfa. I've tried Anhydrous with mixed results. Went back to urea. Can't get ammonium nitrate hereabouts at all. And can't get urea after June 1st. Thinking about dribbling 28 on this year right after first cut, weather permitting.

Ralph


----------



## Vol

rjmoses said:


> And can't get urea after June 1st.
> 
> Ralph


Why is it that you cannot get Urea after 6/1 Ralph?

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow

Spreading Lime on a rented farm where we want to start alfalfa. Hoping to get a lot done today snowstorm tomorrow


----------



## barnrope

Ag lime here is $9/ ton. There are 3 competing quarries within 3 miles of home.


----------



## rjmoses

Vol said:


> Why is it that you cannot get Urea after 6/1 Ralph?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Our humidity runs so high hereabouts that it will turn into a clump in 48 hours. Got a buggy with 3 tons in it a couple of years ago about the end of May. Let it sit, covered, overnight and I had to get someone to ride in the buggy with a shovel to keep busting it up.

Our dealer stopped supplying it after 6/1 because it would just become a solid block in his bin.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg

Our problem as well.....hardly find any of it here after June


----------

